# Having a nice car...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Is it worth it anymore. I've had decent performance cars since i was 20 and have enjoyed driving them but...

Insurance just seems to go up, along with fuel. Speed cameras everywhere. 
Theft.
Others just dont care - the amount of threads on here about cars being damaged out of carelessness and jealousy saddens me.
Insurance companies just fuck you around.

Tempted just to get an old shitter i can leave anywhere and get something fun to use on track days and weekends :-/ :-/

Interested in others views...

James.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Been toying with getting a shitter just so i can go out, enjoy myself and not worry about leaving it somewhere.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Bought a Volvo 850 specifically so I can leave it to get dirty, don't worry about it in the carpark - although moslyt because driving the TT 700miles a week was getting expensive (both in increased depretiation and servicing costs).

Quite tempted to swap the TT for something a bit more special/different as I'm only using it one a week for a short blast and then a bit more of a drive each month.

Rhod


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I bought a shed just so i can go out, park it anywhere and not act like a bear with a sore head.

Couldn't give up nice cars for good though. I'd last 2 months before the car mags would reappear.......just for a look :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

went down exactly that route - with me 'bikes.

The 916 is now tucked up safely in the garage waiting for me to get the next trackday sorted.

And a CCM (supermotard thing) is sitting next to it.
CCM is a great hoot on the twisty stuff, but tops out at about 110 (at which point you *know* you are doing 110).
Bought as a license saver - it's actually big fun!

Still can't just leave it anywhere - but it ticks the ticks elsewhere.

Couldn't do it the the car tho - having a TT sitting there costing money I can justify.
Having it there costing money and not using it :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Is it worth it anymore. I've had decent performance cars since i was 20 and have enjoyed driving them but...


But you already downgraded. You went from a modified TT to a diesel golf. So the performance has gone down and the car is quite common too.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I prefer the term 'cross graded'  - i was doing lots of miles at the time so better to do them in a diesel golf than the TT...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm surprised you didn't mention performance James - I was under the distinct impression that you felt real-time drving was better in your chipped Golf.

Or is that only compared to a standard TT - which yours wasn't?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Is it worth it anymore. I've had decent performance cars since i was 20 and have enjoyed driving them but...
> 
> Insurance just seems to go up, along with fuel. Speed cameras everywhere.
> Theft.
> ...


That should be a good scenario, but you have the extra insurance premium, extra RFL & running costs etc. etc.

Other point as per my incident yesterday, is that it don't matter what you drive, some little to$$er may well still decide to damage. The Mondy was purchased for just the reason you suggested, but it comes at a price


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I was going to do this before I got the TT...TVR for w/e and shiteheap for the commute....but then I thought, no sod it - I spend more time in my car on commute than at w/e and I'd end up making excuses to take my w/e car to work - defeats the point OR I'd end up using the shitter all the time - again waste of time....so ended up with TT (but still saving for TVR & a decent bike!)

Think I may well end up with BMW/pan european for commute and decent car for w/e fun 

H


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I can't make the equation "TT + shitter" work for me. 
As already said the TT costs money just sitting there, gotta use it to get the value. Also it's a compromise car for me as the best drive I can get for day to day use that mostly involves heavy traffic and little in the way of "fun&twisty" but allows me to have some fun when the opportunity arises.
IMO the equation "Caterham + shitter" works much better, but you still end up doing 90% of your driving in a crap car.......

:-/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They don't have to be crap cars though.

Depends on how you're going to use it. I've been driving to work recently as I did my back in and was loving the idea of being able to drive an auto to cope with the pants traffic on the M40.

Of course a DSG would solve that little dilemma. But a big executive car like an Omega would suffice. Get an old one and while it won't be great fun, it will be very pleasant place to be.

Of course you could do what PaulB did and get a car more set up for track days ie VX220 and a big V6 Estate car - originally a Vectra but now an ST220 Mondeo.

That equation seems to work if you do do a lot of track days.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

My theory is that since i've lived down in Surrey my commute is a bit of a no brainer - drive 10 miles mostly at 40 or so on a dual carriageway. Park in a car park thats also used by clueless parking students.

Sounds daft but really tempted by a Ford Sportka - which evo reckon to be a lot of fun and looks good for everyday driving... then summit interesting for the track ;D

James.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Totally agree - you need another car these days to do all the shopping/chores in if you want to keep your 'best' car pristine. I use my Boxster for the occasional run into work or to visit friends where I know I can park safely. This also makes the Boxster feel more fun to drive, when I drive it, as my other car (or old shitter as some would refer to it - not me Â ) is a Peugeot 405 TD estate Â  ;D  ;D

Must admit, I've been toying with the idea of some sort of performance diesel to replace the Peugeot. Golf 150 TDI seems the best candidate at the moment.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Totally agree - you need another car these days to do all the shopping/chores in if you want to keep your 'best' car pristine. I use my Boxster for the occasional run into work or to show off to visit friends where I know I can park safely. This also makes the Boxster feel more fun to drive, when I drive it, as my other car (or old shitter as some would refer to it - not me Â ) is a Peugeot 405 TD estate Â  ;D Â  ;D


 ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Sounds daft but really tempted by a Ford Sportka - which evo reckon to be a lot of fun and looks good for everyday driving... then summit interesting for the track Â ;D
> 
> James.


Now ya talking [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Funnily enough, I have been thinking about buying something cheap to use as a run about to save any possible damage to the TT in the bad weather, and also something that I can park up and not get paranoid about (like I am with the TT). :-/

I have the chance of a little supercharged Polo, so that might be ideal.  I have had one before and I have to say what a fun little car, up to around 100mph :-X it would piss on the TT, but you really know youâ€™re doing that sort of speed as your fillings start to loosenâ€¦â€¦ :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am trying to get my wife to get a driving license so we can get a second small car for her. I really can't justify having two cars only for myself.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Push Bike! :


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

James,

Couldnt't agree more. If you can afford it why not go for a 7+yr old nissan 200ZX Turbo or something as your everydar car (it has 200+bhp, air con, cd all for about Â£6K) and buy a Caterham/VX220/Elise?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Hi Stu - had a pair of 200SX's before and really enjoyed them (turbo +RWD ;D) - still going to hit me on insurance and servicing 

Looking for a fun hatch, with low running costs, insurance etc but high fun factor - Lupo Gti, Ford Sportka, Fabia vRS. Then look for summit else 

James.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

For interest, I am insuring both a year old ST220 and an 18 month on VX220 for the same price as my TT. OK, I'm a bit older, but the TT isn't cheap!

Paul


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> James,
> 
> Couldnt't agree more. Â If you can afford it why not go for a 7+yr old nissan 200ZX Turbo or something as your everydar car (it has 200+bhp, air con, cd all for about Â£6K) and buy a Caterham/VX220/Elise?


Any car so old will have reliability issues and would need a lot of repair work. Not financially viable.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I was considering a 2nd car "shitter" as my commute is about to double from 250 to 500 mile a week, but like someone has commented it would be tough paying for the TT every month and then not using it.

Plus a reasonably reliable "shitter" is going to cost Â£1500 - Â£2000 plus all the associated running costs, MOT, Insurance etc.

So I will be using the TT and using the money I would potentially spend on a 2nd car to go towards my next motor (hopefully MKII TT ;D)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I was considering a 2nd car "shitter" as my commute is about to double from 250 to 500 mile a week, but like someone has commented it would be tough paying for the TT every month and then not using it.
> 
> Plus a reasonably reliable "shitter" is going to cost Â£1500 - Â£2000 plus all the associated running costs, MOT, Insurance etc.
> 
> So I will be using the TT and using the money I would potentially spend on a 2nd car to go towards my next motor (hopefully MKII TT Â ;D)


Thats the correct spirit. You bought the TT to drive it not to have parked at home and worrying about resale value.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Can't go wrong with a Lupo GTI - great looking, rare, great fun.

As long as you can afford one as well as a fun car ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

We went for the TT / Mini Cooper combination. If we had a really sh1t car we just wouldn't drive it.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> We went for the TT / Mini Cooper combination. If we had a really sh1t car we just wouldn't drive it.


??? But you've got a M..... :-X!

(Sorry - couldn't resist it! 

PS. Yes - actually, I do rather like Minis myself - honest!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> ??? But you've got a M..... :-X!
> (Sorry - couldn't resist it!
> PS. Yes - actually, I do rather like Minis myself - honest! Â


I realise they aren't everyone's cup of tea, they aren't that practical either as the boot space is a joke. Â :-/ One of the main reasons for getting it was the decent depreciation and its character. I get more waves from Mini owners than TT'ers.  They are a friendly bunch, it is a shame their site isn't as entertaining as this one. Â


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

back on topic:

If I was going to get a proper 'shit' car I'd love to get a knackered Land Rover. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now that's a good idea.

No one messes with an old Landy - I take it you mean the proper Defender too?


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Have just thought the same-seeing as some low life has nicked two of my wheels from outside my house and in doing so bent the sill from where they'd put the jack!!! They also must of had a key for the locking wheel bolts, as they had been unscrewed and were left neatley in a pile where the wheels use to be!!!B*******!!!

Any ideas as to where i can get a specialist set of locking wheel bolts from? Hopefully ones where no C*** has got the key for?

Cheers guys
Popeye 64


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Now that's a good idea.
> 
> No one messes with an old Landy - Â I take it you mean the proper Defender too?


Oh yes, great fun. Not very good on the motorway though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

90, 110, or 130?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I prefer the 90's with hard cabs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

gets my vote. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

the 110's look weird and the 130's look positively bizarre.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I have three 'shitters' that I use for my daily commute at the moment.
A train, a tube and another train.
One is much more shitty than the others, but basically they are pretty shit, especially when we have so much snow (~1 inch).
But then, the M25 is even shitter.

I've had a car 'to put miles on' before, and it really wasn't worth it for me, but it does come down to what your main car is, and Audi's on the whole are not that cheap to service.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> I have three 'shitters'...


LOL ;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

yes - some things get right up my arse - but not literally!
Shit happens!


----------

